# Aerosol Alloy Wheel Colour?



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have a set of alloy wheels that i am in the process of refurbishing, currently just getting up to the primer stage, ive been told by someone that the cold weather is not ideal for going beyond primer? in which case will be next spring or summer when i paint them (all primed up before october hopefully).

I got them for an absolute steal (the is 5 of them) but one is buckled and this became the practice wheel. I got all my mistakes out of the way and have learned where i went wrong and can use this to my advantage. The first wheel took me at least a month to complete. I have got the first proper one to primer stage within a week.

I have been trying to come to a decision on colour? Im not sure what i want to do with them yet (winter wheels?/ Use on car while i get my wheels done professionally. Or sell on at the end?) Quite tempted by a lighter grey such as the Renault Sport Colour Gris Metal Froid 205-110. Fords ST Rado Grey is nice but has no colour code from what i gather.

if i was going to sell i think Silver what i should do to get the most money as its the original colour, if they are for me i would like something different. I picked a grey colour for my first (Peugeot Graphite Grey), nice colour but way too dark and doesn't suite car (black). There's some photos i put on the MG Forum from the guide i followed which was very informative.

How to: Refurbish Alloy Wheels (detail and picture heavy)










If anyone has any suggestions or done alloys in the past and has any pictures it would be greatly appreciated to see any.

Many Thanks 
Christian


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mg x power grey is a stunning grey , lots if flake and not to dark . Ford sea grey is nice to 

Good effort on the wheel but a week seems a bloody long time to get to primer , look good though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive met bren and his brother when i dropped off a mg zr tailgate handle ( member of .org) and can vouch his work is as good as the pics make out !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Unless your planning on painting these wheels in the middle of your garden, in the rain, then there's no reason why you can't paint them. I'd question who told you this. In all honesty as long as its indoors and a clean dry environment, then there is no reason why you can't prep, prime, prep, and paint them. Only reason I can see is why they said no further than primer is if its damp, because with aerosol laquer on if its damp moisture can affect the laquer and make it bloom up. Blooming us basically moisture in the laquer which when dry will make it look milky. I'll have a look at work if you want to find the ford colour you have mentioned. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Unless your planning on painting these wheels in the middle of your garden, in the rain, then there's no reason why you can't paint them. I'd question who told you this. In all honesty as long as its indoors and a clean dry environment, then there is no reason why you can't prep, prime, prep, and paint them. Only reason I can see is why they said no further than primer is if its damp, because with aerosol laquer on if its damp moisture can affect the laquer and make it bloom up. Blooming us basically moisture in the laquer which when dry will make it look milky. I'll have a look at work if you want to find the ford colour you have mentioned. :thumb:


Heres where im doing the painting, wish it was still this tidy...









No insulation on the walls its just brick, the roof can drip a bit when its raining. Think this made me wary about going to do the colour (shiny part), so is it ok as long as its dry?


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't see why you can't. You might want to wear a mask, as it's not really good for you when breathing in the chemicals.

providing you prep the wheel right it should be fine. Maybe have a look at plastic dipping


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I paint in my garage with aerosol comes out fine


----------

